
23andMe hits the mall ahead of the holiday DNA-testing rush - hhs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-07/23andme-hits-the-mall-ahead-of-the-holiday-dna-testing-rush
======
accrual
I submitted my DNA to 23andMe this past year. I was fortunately very happy
with my results and their specificity. I shared the sample-taking and results
with my parents and it was a great experience. We all know a bit more about
our heritage now.

There is something magical about learning where you came from in the
100/1,000/10,000 year ranges.

